# Serielle und Parallele Schnittstelle mit Java ansprechen



## Thomas Darimont (17. Mai 2006)

Hallo!

http://www.rxtx.org/

Gruss Tom


----------



## allapow (29. Januar 2011)

ok, ich denke heute ist es leider nur noch das hier
http://www.jcontrol.org/download/rxtx_de.html

Da gibt es Tutorials und Beispiel Code zu JControl aber für die Community API gibts da nothing.

Ich wollte einfach nur den LPT abfragen.
Am Ende kann ich es wohl einfach mit Linux machen weil da alles eine Datei ist. Aber mit Java wäre es schon toll weil ich mit LPT auch etwas anderes noch machen wollte.


----------

